# This Show...



## Arimara (Mar 22, 2017)

It's called _Samurai Gourmet_. It's too doggone short! I can't allow myself to bing watch this whole thing in one fell swoop. It's too funny and refreshing. 

What are y'all binge watching on your spare time, if you even get to?


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 22, 2017)

oooh its on Netflix! Adding to my list - thanks


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 22, 2017)

Dr. Who


IrishLass


----------



## Arimara (Mar 22, 2017)

I still haven't watched Dr Who... It's up there with Firefly on shows I should have watched.

Seawoolfe, It's good but short. Like one of those appetizers that's good enough to be a main course.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 22, 2017)

Legion, Elementary, Md Secretary......... many more


----------



## dibbles (Mar 22, 2017)

Baskets - I didn't realize season 2 had started, but am caught up now. I'll have to check out Samurai Gourmet.


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 22, 2017)

I just watched "The People vs OJ Simpson." It was super interesting to me because I'm just barely too young to remember the trial. I was 5 when it was big news. I have more "cultural memories" from when I was 6 which was a really weird thing to realize. 

More along the lines of what everyone else is recommending, "Sherlock" was absolutely fantastic. I watched it a week ago and I'm already debating watching it again.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 22, 2017)

I don't think I was too interested in that trial. I was too busy being bored in school (my kid is practically the same way except I at least tried to do my homework.) I'm not sure I really want to watch the OJ Simpson trial now. I still have a whole bunch of nature shows to watch and some _Joy of Painting_ to lull me to sleep.


----------



## Susie (Mar 22, 2017)

I watch nature shows to put me to sleep, also. 

I binge watched Victoria (awesome!), Call the Midwife (also awesome), Bletchley Circle, Life Below Zero, and I forget the rest.  We only have basic cable, but we have Amazon Prime and Netflix, so we stay entertained.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Mar 22, 2017)

Oh Boy, I am a science fiction junkie, although do not like many of the new shows.  My all time favorites are the star trek original series, and stargate SG-1


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 23, 2017)

Dahila said:


> Legion, Elementary, Md Secretary......... many more


 
Elementary is a favorite of ours to watch, too.



			
				BattleGnome said:
			
		

> "Sherlock" was absolutely fantastic.


 
Yep- love Sherlock, as well (waiting for last season's DVD's). I don't know whether or not I can decide which version of Sherlock Holmes I like best- Elementary's Sherlock or Sherlock's Sherlock. Both are so much fun to watch.



			
				BattleGnome said:
			
		

> I just watched "The People vs OJ Simpson." It was super interesting to me because I'm just barely too young to remember the trial.


 
I was pregnant at the time with our son and can remember very well being glued to the TV along with everyone else around me watching the leisurely Bronco chase down the LA freeway, and also the trial. What a circus that was. As a new mom, I felt such incredible maternal sorrow for their kids. 

We're also hooked on The Middle.


IrishLass


----------



## Dahila (Mar 23, 2017)

I am also hooked on new show ;  Taken,  fast action  
Elementary is perfect show.  I also love the BBC Sherlock and watched it too, however the last one was a kind of disappointing for me


----------



## toxikon (Mar 23, 2017)

I've been watching Legion. What a head-scratcher. It's really fascinating to watch but I have noooo idea what's going on 50% of the time, hah.


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 23, 2017)

Susie said:


> I watch nature shows to put me to sleep, also.
> 
> I binge watched Victoria (awesome!), Call the Midwife (also awesome), Bletchley Circle, Life Below Zero, and I forget the rest.  We only have basic cable, but we have Amazon Prime and Netflix, so we stay entertained.



Susie, where did you binge watch Victoria? Was it on Amazon Prime? I've wanted to watch it, but I cant bring myself to pay for it, and Amazon's the only place I found it, but I'd have to buy it.

Pickings have been pretty slim, I'm waiting for GOT to start up, but I read somewhere that won't be until JULY!!!!!!!!! I recently finished watching Parenthood, I'd never seen it while it was on TV. And I'm planning to watch The Riches on Netflix. I saw it while on TV, but it's definitely worth another watch. Eddie Izzard is amazing! I only knew him from some of his comedy shows on BBC, so he was quite a revelation on The Riches. I really wish that show had not been cancelled. I also love the Last Alaskans, even better than Life Below Zero. Blacklist is on break...I really want to know what's happening with Mr. Kaplan!


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Mar 23, 2017)

navigator9 said:


> Susie, where did you binge watch Victoria? Was it on Amazon Prime? I've wanted to watch it, but I cant bring myself to pay for it, and Amazon's the only place I found it, but I'd have to buy it.
> 
> ...


You can find _Victoria _on PBS.  If you are a supporting member of your local station, there is an app for Roku, Fire, etc.  Just $5/month (or $60 once) activates it and you can binge the whole thing.  As an added bonus you can binge all seasons of the _Great British Baking Show_ that have aired in the US, and if you haven't finished _Downton Abbey_ it's there as well.

If you like Victoria, you'll probably also like _The Crown_ on Netflix about Elizabeth II.

I just finished_ Iron Fist_ on Netflix and have previously watched _Daredevil, Jessica Jones,_ and _Luke Cage_ on same.  They're Marvel superhero shows with more grit and interest than the Avengers-type MCU movies.

On Monday I started watching _True Blood_ again from the beginning (on Amazon).

Soooo many things to watch.  My cable/internet contact comes up for renewal in April and I'm really seriously considering dropping push-TV altogether.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Mar 23, 2017)

My hubby started the binge of Iron Fist last night. I haven't been watching much on Netflix lately. Orange is the new black will be out in a couple months tho and that will be a binge.

My must watch tv shows aren't all playing right now but include Outlander, Walking Dead, Wicked Tuna, Gold Rush and Master Chef.

I miss shows that ended... True Blood, Dexter, Sons of Anarchy, Weeds, Breaking Bad, Lost Girl. 

Stargate SG1 was awesome too!


----------



## Susie (Mar 23, 2017)

navigator9 said:


> Susie, where did you binge watch Victoria?





BrewerGeorge said:


> You can find _Victoria _on PBS.  If you are a supporting member of your local station, there is an app for Roku, Fire, etc.  Just $5/month (or $60 once) activates it and you can binge the whole thing.  As an added bonus you can binge all seasons of the _Great British Baking Show_ that have aired in the US, and if you haven't finished _Downton Abbey_ it's there as well.
> 
> If you like Victoria, you'll probably also like _The Crown_ on Netflix about Elizabeth II.
> 
> My cable/internet contact comes up for renewal in April and I'm really seriously considering dropping push-TV altogether.




Yep, on PBS.  I am a Masterpiece junkie.  There isn't much they put out that I don't enjoy.  (Why can't we have more of this type of entertainment on TV???)

The Crown was amazing also!  

We have only basic cable for news and the Weather Channel (I lived too long in hurricane prone areas to not have a running weather source).  We are too far from anywhere to get decent antennae reception, or we would have an antennae, and save the money.  But with our internet and phone bundle, the cable is basically free.


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 23, 2017)

BrewerGeorge said:


> You can find _Victoria _on PBS.  If you are a supporting member of your local station, there is an app for Roku, Fire, etc.  Just $5/month (or $60 once) activates it and you can binge the whole thing.  As an added bonus you can binge all seasons of the _Great British Baking Show_ that have aired in the US, and if you haven't finished _Downton Abbey_ it's there as well.
> 
> If you like Victoria, you'll probably also like _The Crown_ on Netflix about Elizabeth II.
> 
> ...





Susie said:


> Yep, on PBS.  I am a Masterpiece junkie.  There isn't much they put out that I don't enjoy.  (Why can't we have more of this type of entertainment on TV???)
> 
> The Crown was amazing also!
> 
> We have only basic cable for news and the Weather Channel (I lived too long in hurricane prone areas to not have a running weather source).  We are too far from anywhere to get decent antennae reception, or we would have an antennae, and save the money.  But with our internet and phone bundle, the cable is basically free.



Thanks BG and Susie, I did check out PBS, but that would involve another monthly charge, which I'm trying to avoid. Hopefully it will become available for free eventually. I heard it's sooo good.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Mar 23, 2017)

navigator9 said:


> Thanks BG and Susie, I did check out PBS, but that would involve another monthly charge, which I'm trying to avoid. Hopefully it will become available for free eventually. I heard it's sooo good.



I just paid the $60 once, and it doesn't auto-renew.  At the time I was actually looking for the _Great British Baking Show_, and single seasons on Amazon were $19.99 so I figured, "why not?"  It has ended up paying for itself with all the other things there are to watch.  The interface feels a little clunky, truthfully, but the content itself is fantastic.  Much higher "quality-to-crap" ratio than Netflix or Amazon.

As for _Victoria _itself, I did like it a lot, but I was consistently thrown by the blue contacts that Jenna Coleman wore throughout. As a long-time _Doctor Who_ fan, she just looked wrong.


----------



## Susie (Mar 23, 2017)

navigator9 said:


> Thanks BG and Susie, I did check out PBS, but that would involve another monthly charge, which I'm trying to avoid. Hopefully it will become available for free eventually. I heard it's sooo good.



I usually watch my PBS stuff online (then cast it to the TV).  It is free to access as long as you sign in using your closest PBS station.  You may not be able to binge on a season unless you catch it during the season, but the episodes normally stay up for the whole season.

http://www.pbs.org/

Victoria is still up if you hurry, just scroll to the bottom of the home page.  OH, and they are having an encore season of Wolf Hall!!!  And To Walk Invisible looks awesome!


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 23, 2017)

Susie said:


> I usually watch my PBS stuff online (then cast it to the TV).  It is free to access as long as you sign in using your closest PBS station.  You may not be able to binge on a season unless you catch it during the season, but the episodes normally stay up for the whole season.
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/
> 
> Victoria is still up if you hurry, just scroll to the bottom of the home page.  OH, and they are having an encore season of Wolf Hall!!!  And To Walk Invisible looks awesome!



Susie, when I click on it, I get a screen that says that the video is only available if you become a member. And then you have the option of signing up, which you have to pay for, or signing in, if you're already a member.  I'm already paying enough for TV, I can't justify spending more.


----------



## Susie (Mar 23, 2017)

Try just signing in.  I promise you that I have never once paid for that, nor have I ever (I know, shame on me!) donated to PBS.

Or, try going in through your local PBS station.  It is Houston Public Media (KUHT, I think) for me.  I can click on programs, then Downton Abbey, then when Downton Abbey comes up, click the Masterpiece logo.


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 24, 2017)

Susie said:


> Try just signing in.  I promise you that I have never once paid for that, nor have I ever (I know, shame on me!) donated to PBS.
> 
> Or, try going in through your local PBS station.  It is Houston Public Media (KUHT, I think) for me.  I can click on programs, then Downton Abbey, then when Downton Abbey comes up, click the Masterpiece logo.



Tried that, still no go. Maybe each station handles it differently? I still get the screen telling me I need to sign up for Passport. I just can't spend another penny on TV. I'm trying desperately to get rid of cable, I've checked into all the other alternatives, but none of them carry the Discovery Channel, which is a deal breaker for me, so I have to keep cable until I can find some way to get DC. Until then, I just can't spend more.  Thanks to you and BG for your help.


----------



## Susie (Mar 24, 2017)

Sorry about that!  It is just crazy to me that someone would have to pay to access it, after all, our federal and state tax dollars help fund that.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 24, 2017)

Susie said:


> Sorry about that!  It is just crazy to me that someone would have to pay to access it, after all, our federal and state tax dollars help fund that.



Didn't Trump put that on the chopping block?


----------



## Guspuppy (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't have time for TV but I do binge listen to podcasts while I do 7 and 10-hr shifts washing dishes at a local bar and grill. Currently I'm listening to 'Expanded Perspectives' which is a very entertaining podcast by two guys in Texas who talk about stuff like Bigfoot/crypto, UFOs, ancient American history (pre Columbus), and lots of other different things like the Nazi Bell and Oak Island, etc.. They interview lots of different people about lots of different things too. I go through 6-8 shows during a shift. Luckily for me they put one out per week starting in 2013 so I have lots to go!


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Mar 24, 2017)

Guspuppy said:


> I don't have time for TV but I do binge listen to podcasts while I do 7 and 10-hr shifts washing dishes at a local bar and grill. Currently I'm listening to 'Expanded Perspectives' which is a very entertaining podcast by two guys in Texas who talk about stuff like Bigfoot/crypto, UFOs, ancient American history (pre Columbus), and lots of other different things like the Nazi Bell and Oak Island, etc.. They interview lots of different people about lots of different things too. I go through 6-8 shows during a shift. Luckily for me they put one out per week starting in 2013 so I have lots to go!



When you're ready for something new, look for _The Thrilling Adventure Hour_. It's skits in the style of old-time radio shows.  There are years and years of back episodes and the cast is PHENOMENAL!


----------



## Candybee (Mar 24, 2017)

Currently I am bingeing Mad Dogs. I just finished Mozart in the Jungle and This is Us. Regular shows I am watching are The Walking Dead, Humans, and Survivor. Ever since I got my roku stick and discovered 'binge' watching TV shows I have really gotten into it and prefer that over live TV now. Problem is it can really steal time and once all my markets kick in in April I won't have time to binge watch except for a couple hours in the evening.

I would say so far my all time fav show is now Game of Thrones. Series 7 starts this summer so I have time to binge some more shows!


----------



## Guspuppy (Mar 24, 2017)

BrewerGeorge said:


> When you're ready for something new, look for _The Thrilling Adventure Hour_. It's skits in the style of old-time radio shows.  There are years and years of back episodes and the cast is PHENOMENAL!



Thank you I'll put that in my lineup.... I love the old-time skits!!


----------



## Arimara (Mar 24, 2017)

One-Punch Man. OMG, this show is crazy... Now I see why my ex liked this... 4 episodes in and I still don't know what to think about it.


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 28, 2017)

Susie said:


> Victoria is still up if you hurry, just scroll to the bottom of the home page.  OH, and they are having an encore season of Wolf Hall!!!  And To Walk Invisible looks awesome!



Thanks so much for the heads up on To Walk Invisible. I saw it last night and was so disappointed. Not in the show, but that it wasn't a series! For some reason, I thought it would be, probably because there was a lot of mention here of other series on PBS. It was wonderful, but I wanted more, more, more of those Bronte sisters! I recorded it, so at least I can watch it again. So good!


----------



## toxikon (Mar 28, 2017)

Arimara said:


> One-Punch Man. OMG, this show is crazy... Now I see why my ex liked this... 4 episodes in and I still don't know what to think about it.




Definitely one of my fave animes! It's hilarious.

If you end up taking a liking to it, try Mob Psycho 100 next. It's made by the same creators - very similar sense of humour and plot. But the art style gets pretty wild.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 28, 2017)

toxikon said:


> Definitely one of my fave animes! It's hilarious.
> 
> If you end up taking a liking to it, try Mob Psycho 100 next. It's made by the same creators - very similar sense of humour and plot. But the art style gets pretty wild.



Sometimes, "Alice," it is better NOT to jump down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 28, 2017)

BOSTON LEGAL -- We're on Season 3, just finished 1 & 2. 

We borrow DVDs from our local library. They have an amazing inventory! We have basic cable, so we picked up House of Cards, Homeland, and a few other TV series we don't get. We watch some of our favorite "Oldie-but-Goodie" movies once a year or so. Like: Lonesome Dove, Out of Africa, Patton. If you've never seen "The Perfumer", it's a kick! And it's worth a look for those interested in perfume-making when it first started. There's a scene of Apprentices placing fresh picked petals into lard smeared on glass plates -- "enfleurage" technique.  The 2017 award-winning Oscar movies are on the shelves now. We watched Hacksaw Ridge the other night. NOT for the squeamish! Mel Gibson directed it -- the reality of war on steroids! It's a true story of a young man who enlisted in WWII and served, even tho he was a Conscientious Objector and refused to carry/use a rifle. Awe inspiring.


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 28, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> If you've never seen "The Perfumer", it's a kick!



Do you mean "Perfume: Story of a murderer"? I'm not seeing "The Perfumer" in IMDB and they usually have everything, do you have a link for it? I have "Perfume" and while it's a good movie I wouldn't call it a "kick" (but Dustin Hoffman has a minor role and Alan Rickman has a supporting one)


----------



## Arimara (Mar 28, 2017)

I hope it's not anything like Sweeney Todd... either of them.


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 29, 2017)

The murder one is. Except instead of pie it's perfume, so maybe better? And there's no singing (if it matters).


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 29, 2017)

In case anyone's still looking for something good to watch... while reading about To Walk Invisible, I clicked on a link about it's director, Sally Wainwright, and ended up reading about another one of her projects, Happy Valley. It's a British crime drama set Yorkshire, in the north of England, with a feisty female cop as it's lead. I decided to check it out on Netflix, and I watched three episodes in a row, because I couldn't stop. It's GOOD!!! I'm already regretting that there are only two seasons to watch.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Mar 29, 2017)

BattleGnome said:


> Do you mean "Perfume: Story of a murderer"? I'm not seeing "The Perfumer" in IMDB and they usually have everything, do you have a link for it? I have "Perfume" and while it's a good movie I wouldn't call it a "kick" (but Dustin Hoffman has a minor role and Alan Rickman has a supporting one)


Yes, my bad.    That's the one. I'm wondering if they re-released it and added "Story of Murderer"? to the title. When we saw it, we didn't know that until the end. My keen interest in that movie was watching how the industry of perfume making started -- and the lengths that perfumer went to to create something that captivated an entire population. It still makes me giggle. Sick, sick, sick, I know.


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 29, 2017)

Looking it up last night, apparently it was based off a book (with the longer title. I think my DVD just says Perfume). The Wikipedia page looks like the book was much darker and filled with more layers of obsession.


----------



## earlene (Apr 3, 2017)

Susie said:


> I usually watch my PBS stuff online (then cast it to the TV).  It is free to access as long as you sign in using your closest PBS station.  You may not be able to binge on a season unless you catch it during the season, but the episodes normally stay up for the whole season.
> 
> http://www.pbs.org/
> 
> Victoria is still up if you hurry, just scroll to the bottom of the home page.  OH, and they are having an encore season of Wolf Hall!!!  And To Walk Invisible looks awesome!



Thanks for posting this.  I finally got around to establishing an account with them via my local PBS station.  I used to donate when I lived in CA, but haven't done so since moving to Illinois. I think I'm going to have to start again if I want Public TV and NPR to continue to operate given the current proposed budget.

Anyway, I really want to catch up on Scott & Baily, but can only access short preview clips and no actual episodes.  I'll have to look around and see if I can find the show at another source, but Netflix doesn't have it; AcornTV doesn't have it; and AmazonPrime doesn't have it, so I guess I am out of luck.



navigator9 said:


> In case anyone's still looking for something good to watch... while reading about To Walk Invisible, I clicked on a link about it's director, Sally Wainwright, and ended up reading about another one of her projects, Happy Valley. It's a British crime drama set Yorkshire, in the north of England, with a feisty female cop as it's lead. I decided to check it out on Netflix, and I watched three episodes in a row, because I couldn't stop. It's GOOD!!! I'm already regretting that there are only two seasons to watch.



Netflix has Happy Valley, too.  I watched all of the first season sometime in the past few months.  I should refresh my memory on it before I watch the second season which is now available.

Another British one that I liked, but my husband thought was too depressing was 'River'.  'Call the Midwife' is one I am happy just started back on PBS.  And I like 'Mercy Street', also on PBS and it is available via my local PBS for streaming, season 1 and season 2.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 3, 2017)

earlene said:


> Netflix has Happy Valley, too.  I watched all of the first season sometime in the past few months.  I should refresh my memory on it before I watch the second season which is now available.



Yes, Netflix is where I watched it. I've seen season two already, I just couldn't stop watching. I've read that there will be a third season, but it's not known when it will be out. I thought Sarah Lancashire was nothing short of amazing. I can't wait for the third season, and am sad it will be the last.


----------

